# I can't believe DirecTV has any customers



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

The short version of all this is DirecTV refuses to honor the package I signed up for. I get pretty angry at the end because this is after about 10 phone calls and 1 E-mail.

First E-mail from me after many calls -
To anyone who might listen,

All I want is what I was told I would get for the price I was told, but apparently that isn't how you do business. I have had the worst experience simply trying to get the features and price I was told I would get when I signed up for DirecTV through AT&T. I don't understand why it has taken many calls and conflicting stories on your end and I still can't get the offer I signed up for. I was told I was getting a package for $36.99 for choice extra, DVR service, 3 months free Starz and Showtime on 2 TV's. I also specifically asked and was told told the DVR would work on both TV's. Come to find out I was not getting the free Showtime and Starz and the DVR was not working on the 2nd TV. So I called and they gave me the free Showtime and Starz and told me to get the DVR to work on the second TV was $3 a month. Fine I don't care about the $3 fee. I find out a few days later the DVR still wasn't working on the 2nd TV and my bill is going to be $70.99 per month. I called back about the DVR and was told I needed HD for $10 per month to use the DVR on 2nd TV, why I need HD channels for the 2nd TV to use the DVR doesn't make sense to me but whatever. I called AT&T about how I was supposed to be able to use the DVR on 2nd TV and they told me MY PACKAGE DOES INCLUDE FREE HD. I called DirecTV back and they said since it wasn't set up that way I couldn't get it. Why? I have no idea, I am not the one who set this all up wrong. I told them I wanted to cancel my service and was transferred to another rep. The next rep told me if I set up auto bill pay I would get free HD for 2 years. I signed up for auto bill and was told to call back in 1-3 days for it to process and have them set up the free HD. When I called back 3 days later I was told I can't get the free HD because I'm a new customer. So I'm too new to get that offer, but not new enough to get the offer I ordered. I'm told one thing one day by one rep and another rep different day something totally different.

As far as the $70.99 price. When I called and told them I signed up for a package for $36.99, I was told "even if I did qualify for the rebate" it would be $41.99. Fine $5 for the 2nd TV, but "EVEN IF" as if I don't qualify. How many loops must I jump through to get the package I signed up for? So I signed up for the rebate online, but I predict that won't show up on my first bill. The first I heard about needing to fill out a rebate was 4 days AFTER the installation when I received a letter saying I should fill out the rebate BEFORE the install - I haven't perfected time travel yet but I can predict my bill still won't be right.

Is offering deals then not honoring them a common practice in your company? I want my auto pay canceled since I'm not getting free HD I have no idea what you're going decide to charge me. I don't even know if I want to do keep any of my services because this has been a huge frustration. How can this be so difficult to get the package I signed up for? SOMEONE ON YOUR END SET ME UP WRONG, NOT MY FAULT - WHY CAN'T THIS BE FIXED? What will it cost me if I cancel now? I don't think it should cost me anything as you have not held up your end of the agreement. Also on top of all this I've been working with the installer because my local channels blink on both TV's, but their supposed to come back and try to fix it. I'm really not a difficult person to deal with, but this is rediculous.

DirecTV's Response - 

Subject

---------------------------------------------------------------

Can I get the package I ordered?

Discussion Thread

---------------------------------------------------------------

Response (redacted) - 11/27/2010 06:51 AM

Dear Mr. Lowder,

Thank you for writing. I understand your concerns with the promotional offer for service on the account.

In reviewing the account, I found your current services are as follows:

Additional lease receiver $5.00

DVR Service $7.00

CHOICE XTRA $63.99

STARZ/SHOWTIME $24.00

HD Access $10.00

Whole Home DVR Service $3.00

AT&T customer tracking -$5.00

3 months free STARZ/SHOWTIME -$24.00

----------------------------------------

Total $88.99

I show your rebate offers have not yet been submitted for the account. To receive the $24 and the $5 rebates you will need to register your DIRECTV account online and submit the rebates for service. If these are no completed prior to activation it can take 6-8 weeks for the credits to begin after processing on the account. Customers have 90 days from the date of activation to submit these to the account for the offer.

Once submitted this will reduce your programming charges to $59.99 for the service total. The offer toward the CHOICE XTRA package is $34.99 after the rebate offers. If customers select additional services and/or equipment then this does increase the overall total to the account.

I do show you have the appropriate equipment and services to access the Whole Home DVR Service on your account. This allows you to view recordings on the regular HD receiver from your HD DVR. The Whole Home DVR Service is active for use on your account at this time.

I did escalate for the HD Access free for life offer on the account. Please allow 7-15 business days for the review of the offer. If approved the offer will begin in 1-2 billing cycles. Please understand this offer does require the account to remain under auto bill pay status. If the auto bill pay is removed from the account and not replaced with another auto bill payment option within 30 days the HD Access offer would also be removed.

The current programming agreement with advance lease receiver activations is 24 months. This requires a minimum service level of $29.99 or above for 24 consecutive months. If the terms of the agreement are not completed this would apply up to a $480 early cancellation fee. This is $20 for each month remaining in the customer service agreement.

Thank you again for writing. I appreciate your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,

redacted

DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Response (redacted) - 11/27/2010 03:38 AM

Dear Mr. Lowder,

Thanks for writing. I completely understand your concern regarding your DIRECTV rebate and offers.

I just wanted to let you know that I have re-forwarded your email to a specialist who will personally review your issue and follow up with you. We respect your time and want to reassure you that we are working diligently to get back to you as soon as we can. While this may take some time, our specialists generally respond within 48 hours.

In case you need more urgent support, our Customer Service Specialists are available to help you at 800-531-5000 and may be in a better position to answer urgent questions. Our customer care hours of operations are from 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. local time, based on where you receive your service.

Thanks again for writing and for allowing us to address your DIRECTV concerns.

Sincerely,

redacted

DIRECTV Customer Service

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

2nd E-mail from me -

WOW You are all the same!

Did you accually listen what I said. I DO NOT WANT TO WAIT 1-2 BILLING CYCLES TO GET WHAT I ORDERED. Total 88.99 then after a few months $59.99?? Why would your system have to wait a few months to process what I ordered and then not do math properly? I did register the rebate. I SIGNED UP FOR A PACKAGE FOR $36.99 with DVR + $5 2nd reciever +3 for 2nd TV DVR = $44.99 GO #@[email protected] YOURSELF. Turn it all off and scam someone else. This is not how I do business and you are all rediculous. Seriously?? TURN IT ALL OFF and I want a refund. My god, all I want is what I signed up for. I AM SO $#@%^&* ENRAGED. I want all my money back. LISTEN CLOSELY: YOU #$*()$ UP MY ORDER, NOT MY FAULT. STOP RAPING ME. DO NOT BILL MY CREDIT CARD. REFUND ME MY $21.60.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd call AT&T and see if they'll issue the difference, I doubt it, but it was their sales person who mislead you. The rebate process cannot be sped up so you'll just have to wait. You'll still get it for 12 month's so you don't lose out on anything. You'll still pay the same price in 24 months as you wuold have if you had it from day 1. 

At this point I'd expect an email back to contact the disconnect department for your request to cancel service. The disconnect department will promptly inform you that you have a 24 month agreement and an ECF of $480.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Ya gotta love these "third Party" deals.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice emails... I'm sure everything will work out wonderfully. :sarcasm:


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like you ordered D* straight from AT&T. So this is AT&T's fault from what it looks/sounds like.. I have NEVER heard of D* giving choice extra out, with DVR service, Whole Home service for $36.99, if that was the case I am sure my Retail Business would be flooded with calls.. In my opinion, you should be upset at/with AT&T, not D*


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TLowder said:


> ...
> WOW You are all the same!
> 
> Did you accually listen what I said. I DO NOT WANT TO WAIT 1-2 BILLING CYCLES TO GET WHAT I ORDERED. Total 88.99 then after a few months $59.99?? Why would your system have to wait a few months to process what I ordered and then not do math properly? I did register the rebate. I SIGNED UP FOR A PACKAGE FOR $36.99 with DVR + $5 2nd reciever +3 for 2nd TV DVR = $44.99 *GO #@[email protected] YOURSELF. * Turn it all off and scam someone else. This is not how I do business and you are all rediculous. Seriously?? TURN IT ALL OFF and I want a refund. My god, all I want is what I signed up for. * I AM SO $#@%^&* ENRAGED.* I want all my money back. LISTEN CLOSELY: YOU #$*()$ UP MY ORDER, NOT MY FAULT. *STOP RAPING ME. * DO NOT BILL MY CREDIT CARD. REFUND ME MY $21.60.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe an email to Ellen would be in order here? If you do, I'd tone down the rhetoric a bit. 

And I expect stonecold will check in here shortly.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Seriously, I have never heard of DirecTv offering the package and all those extras that cheap for anyone. If you signed up online, were you on AT*T website? Go back there and make copies of everything, including price quotes, and then contact AT&T. As for DirecTv, their first reply was inline with current offers, and procedures. If you are putting it on a credit card, your rebate will hit before you pay more than $1 or two in interest, and nullify the charges.

If it doesnt work out dealing with AT&T (something I stopped doing for these same reasons years ago), contact the Office of the Vice President at Directv, include copies of all offers you printed from AT&T.

Just a word of advice...irregardless of who was at fault here, cancelling your service will result in a $480 charge on your credit card (more if you dont return the equipment), and will be valid if you signed off on the installation paperwork. This should be your LAST resort, as it will basically ruin your credit rating if not paid.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Send a Polite Letter explaining the circumstances to [email protected] Sr. VP of Customer Care at Directv. Her office takes care of these kinds of problems.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would do as others have said, and send ellen an email, a very nice one, detailing your issues. They where caused by ATT not directv, but directv needs to know about them so they can try and keep this from happening to others, and also they just might be able to help you out... Maybe not all of it,. but some of it at least...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Coincidence that Choice Extra is $63.99 and he's expecting $36.99? Sounds like dyslexia to me.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Coincidence that Choice Extra is $63.99 and he's expecting $36.99? Sounds like dyslexia to me.


:lol:


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't get mad at DirecTv. Get even. Trolling various closed threads here will give you ideas.


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

The package is $36.99 for the first year. I may be dislexic at times but not today. I ordered a triple bundle found here -

Well I can't post the url but its in the triple bundle at ATT dot com

I also have flyers for choice extra for $29.99 but no DVR service. I have one for choice for $24.99 directly from DirecTV,  but they seem to play ignorant of these. One rep said something like the choice extra package is $63 on their site, but when I go there they have it for $34.99. All of the deals I've seen have free HD so I have not idea why this has been such a headache. And I don't even care about the HD, I just wanted to use the DVR on both TV's which they told me required HD service.

And yes some of the info I was told, was verbaly through AT&T. They mislead me on the the $5 for second TV and $3 for the DVR to work on the second TV. Neither of those issues bothered me too much. It was that I couldn't use the DVR on 2nd TV and all of the issues I went through to get that working - The extra $10 HD fee which I was supposed to have for free etc. as I described in my original post. After all these fees that I was told verbaly came with the package, its a 50% price increase. And who knows what they will charge me for the second year.

I printed everything out within minutes when the installer informed me I wasn't getting what I told him I ordered. And yes (very classy on my part) I got angry on the last e-mail, and while no excuse, its after 10 calls, many hoops, contradicting info from DirecTV reps. I've been treated like I'm trying to scam them while all I want is what I ordered. In my opinion my bill should be $44.99 the first year not $72, $59.99, $49 or any other number they made up. I called my credit card company to dispute the charges and prevent future charges. They then connected me to DirecTV, and they finally listened, sort of. They told me it would be $49.99. I questioned their math again and got it to $44.99. Someone needs to get them some new calculators  . I really want out of my contract as I don't like doing business with companies that use these practices. I've seen practices like this from other companies who quote one price to get your business then hope you don't pay attention and then raise the rates. You shouldn't have to argue to get the rate you were told. I don't think its unreasonable to want what I signed up for, for the price I was told. I cancelled my credit card but need to give it a little time before I cancel DirecTV so they can't simply charge me $480 cancelation fee. I feel they broke the contract and I shouldn't owe them anything. Its been a battle everyday since the install to get what I ordered. Also my local channels still blink. I really don't want to mess my credit up, I would rather get my say in court. But I'm not sure how this will unfold, probably with me just getting my credit messed up and having no say. I haven't officially canceled my service. They called me back to do it and I told them I needed to cancel my credit card first, probably not the best thing I should tell them but I'm honest. I may leave the service on but I just hate to give them any more money after soo many times trying to get my order right. This all should and could have been resolved on the first phone call, on the day of install. AT&T employees should be trained if their going to be DirecTV sales reps. And DirecTV should know what offers AT&T is selling. I find it hard to believe as big as they both are, that they each seem to have no idea what the other is doing. If I do keep the service I need to update the auto bill pay or my rates will go up because I'm still not on the plan I was supposed to get, I only get free HD because of auto bill pay, which to me means they are still in breach of contract and I still am not getting what I was supposed to.


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

TLowder said:


> The package is $36.99 for the first year. I may be dislexic at times but not today. I ordered a triple bundle found here -
> 
> Well I can't post the url but its in the triple bundle at ATT dot com
> 
> ...


With the additional $5 off per month for 12 months choice extra IS $29.99 and includes free DVR or HDDVR upgrade, BUT the DVR service is STILL $7.00 a month, Whole Home DVR is $3.00 a month, 2nd receiver is $5.00 a month, in order to get whole home dvr service you need HD (which is FREE if you do auto bill pay) so Directv alone is $44.99 a month for 12 months, thats AFTER the rebate goes through.. if you were told ANYTHING else for the above selections then you need to complain to the people or company who TOLD you different, not Directv..


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Also the ATT rep would quote you pricing based on bundles in their system as well, since they will be the ones billing you, so you could be getting a bundled discount that DirecTV agents are not including because it's not in their system.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

For those saying its impossible to get Choice Xtra for $36.99, its probably possible with 1 DVR using the current promo and the AT&T bundle. I checked the DIRECTV website and with Choice Xtra, MRV and add a second receiver you can get the promo for $44.95 (see attachment). Adding a $5 AT&T bundle discount, it would be $39.95 the first year.

To the OP, TLowder, sorry you are having a bad experience. I've had things like that happen to me with other companies and it can be frustrating. I can tell you that DIRECTV has taken care of me, but at times tried my patience. In the end if you can show them you are correct, they will take care of you. 

As others have mentioned, involving Ellens dept will definitely help, if you remain positive and ask for help. Its best to simply state what you were promised and let them know, that's all you need to become a happy, satisfied customer. I wish you luck in getting this resolved.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

My AT&T bundle discount is actually $5 on my AT&T bill plus another $5 on my D* bill, bringing the deal above down to $34.99.


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

It's supposed to be resolved I'll just have to wait and see in a few bills. They only obliged the agreement after my credit card company called them because I called to dispute the charges and not let them charge me anymore. I've decide to not cancel as trying to fight the cancelation fee will just bring me more headaches. If it turns out that I am not getting what I signed up for I will politely contact Ellen. I was pretty hung over, tired and in a bad mood this morning when I sent the second e-mail.

Perhaps AT&T does handle the discount and DirecTV is not aware of it. If that is the case, I think they should have told me. If AT&T does bill me for the service I might be back to square one, due to not having auto bill through DirecTV thus not getting free HD then not being able to use the DVR on the second TV for the price I was told. Is that true that you need HD to use the DVR on the second TV? I don't see how having HD channels would have any effect on that, but thats what they told me.

I now need to figure out why my local channels blink. The installer came back after the initial install but couldn't figure it out. He was going to talk to someone about it and come back to try a few other things, but I haven't seen him. Maybe he plans to come back next week due to the holidays. Has anyone else encountered this issue? Perhaps I should start a new post.

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TLowder said:


> It's supposed to be resolved I'll just have to wait and see in a few bills. They only obliged the agreement after my credit card company called them because I called to dispute the charges and not let them charge me anymore. I've decide to not cancel as trying to fight the cancelation fee will just bring me more headaches. If it turns out that I am not getting what I signed up for I will politely contact Ellen. I was pretty hung over, tired and in a bad mood this morning when I sent the second e-mail.
> 
> Perhaps AT&T does handle the discount and DirecTV is not aware of it. If that is the case, I think they should have told me. If AT&T does bill me for the service I might be back to square one, due to not having auto bill through DirecTV thus not getting free HD then not being able to use the DVR on the second TV for the price I was told. Is that true that you need HD to use the DVR on the second TV? I don't see how having HD channels would have any effect on that, but thats what they told me.
> 
> ...


I guess the question you need to be asking yourself is was going through AT&T to aquire DirecTV worth all the grief and confusion?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I have NEVER had a good result when dealing with AT&T. If they were the last telco on the planet I would run strings between cans to all of my friends...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Send a Polite Letter explaining the circumstances to [email protected] Sr. VP of Customer Care at Directv. Her office takes care of these kinds of problems.


Glad, it made me, to see you try to help!!! Poor soul. Gotta feel sorry for him, getting hit by it right off the bat. The only thing he did wrong was not going directly to D* in the first place. Can't blame him for being upset. And D* is caught up in the middle of something they had no part in starting.

*MysteryMan* hit the nail on the head when he made his statement about going thru a third party. Not a good thing to do. Kinda like signing up for D* service at a Verizon kiosk at D*.

Rich


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

TLowder said:


> Is that true that you need HD to use the DVR on the second TV? I don't see how having HD channels would have any effect on that, but thats what they told me.


You need HD to do "Whole Home DVR" because of the dish and the hardware, you NEED an HDDVR and a SWM Dish to have the capabilities of viewing the DVR on an HD receiver. They wont give you that type of system if you did not order HD Programming. Its just how they word it which doesn't make much sense.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kcaudiofx said:


> You need HD to do "Whole Home DVR" because of the dish and the hardware, you NEED an HDDVR and a SWM Dish to have the capabilities of viewing the DVR on an HD receiver. They wont give you that type of system if you did not order HD Programming. Its just how they word it which doesn't make much sense.


Actually, AFAIK, just ordering HD service and multiple HD receivers/DVRs will not guarantee you a SWM install. The only way to guarantee that is to have more than 8 tuners or to ask for the Whole Home DVR Upgrade.

RobertE would know for sure, but an install of a DVR and a receiver might still just get you a legacy setup if there is no request for Whole Home.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mobandit said:


> I have NEVER had a good result when dealing with AT&T. If they were the last telco on the planet I would run strings between cans to all of my friends...


I think I'd go with smoke signals.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, AFAIK, just ordering HD service and multiple HD receivers/DVRs will not guarantee you a SWM install. The only way to guarantee that is to have more than 8 tuners or to ask for the Whole Home DVR Upgrade.


No longer the case. SWM has been standard for all new HD installs for over a year.

8 or fewer tuners: SWM LNB
8 or fewer tuners & International channels: SWM8
9-16 tuners: SWM16


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> No longer the case. SWM has been standard for all new HD installs for over a year.
> 
> 8 or fewer tuners: SWM LNB
> 8 or fewer tuners & International channels: SWM8
> 9-16 tuners: SWM16


Thanks. The last thing I remembered reading was that 4 or less tuners was a legacy LNB. Couldn't remember if that had changed or not.

- Merg


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> No longer the case. SWM has been standard for all new HD installs for over a year.
> 
> 8 or fewer tuners: SWM LNB
> 8 or fewer tuners & International channels: SWM8
> 9-16 tuners: SWM16


It wasn't the case for my parents and theirs was installed less than 3 months ago. hr23, h24 and d12. 4 tuners.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

kevinwmsn said:


> It wasn't the case for my parents and theirs was installed less than 3 months ago. hr23, h24 and d12. 4 tuners.


Than there was a change to the work order or didn't install what was on it.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

I cant believe its not butter.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Personally, I don't know why everyone dumps their cable and goes with Directv. Tip - sign up on your own through a reputable installer and then get the telephone company in the loop afterwards. You'll pay a little more for installation, but it will be done to your specs, on time, and correctly done.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

WebTraveler said:


> Personally, I don't know why everyone dumps their cable and goes with Directv. Tip - sign up on your own through a reputable installer and then get the telephone company in the loop afterwards. You'll pay a little more for installation, but it will be done to your specs, on time, and correctly done.


I use Time Warner Cable for internet access. Periodically their CSR's call me and ask if I would be interested in getting HD through them. When I tell them I have DirecTV there's a moment of silence followed with a thank you for being a Time Warner customer.


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

BTW, I didn't get rid of my cable. I started this house straight antenna for years, yes local chanels only (and yes "In the year 2000", Conan). This worked out real good for me because I still watched 80% of the same shows I watch now and I got a lot more work done without all the other channels distracting me. I don't watch as much TV as others. I had Dish Network for years. I forgot my introductory cost, but I was paying $39.99 for 2 TV's, granted no DVR, but that was their normal cost, no extra chargefor second TV. I thought DirecTV had a good intro offer for $36.99 with DVR, but I was wrong. I knew I would get charged way more the second year, but I thought the first year would be a good deal. I still believe, legally, regardless of their opinion, I should have every right to cancel my service within 30 days; Even if they did live up to their end of the bargain (or what AT&T told me), which they did not. I will post all my bills here to let everyone know what I'm being charged and take up my discrepencies with AT&T from here forth.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I use Time Warner Cable for internet access. Periodically their CSR's call me and ask if I would be interested in getting HD through them. When I tell them I have DirecTV there's a moment of silence followed with a thank you for being a Time Warner customer.


Cablevision sends out missionaries in my area and they hit every home with a dish on it. It would cost me almost three times what I pay a month for a replicated system and programming. I do use their cable modem.

As for the telephone, OOMA is the best solution for getting out of landline payments I've found. Buy the box for about $200 and you'll never have to pay another monthly fee and the quality of the phone line is equal to or better than any landline. I do pay an extra $119 a year for all the bells and whistles, but you don't really have to do that.

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> I use Time Warner Cable for internet access. Periodically their CSR's call me and ask if I would be interested in getting HD through them. When I tell them I have DirecTV there's a moment of silence followed with a thank you for being a Time Warner customer.


I switched from DSL to Time Warner for Internet earlier this year. The installer told me he'd probably be a DirecTV subscriber if he didn't get Time Warner for free.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

TLowder said:


> The package is $36.99 for the first year. I may be dislexic at times but not today. I ordered a triple bundle found here -
> 
> Well I can't post the url but its in the triple bundle at ATT dot com
> 
> ...


as someone who works in new sales I will tell you I DESPISE when AT&T sets up customers because 99.9% of the time they screw it up..The way current offer go, your order would of looked like the following:
Choice Xtra-$63.99
Add'l Receivers- $5
Showtime Unlimited/Starz SuperPak- $24
HD Access-$10
DVR service-$7
Whole Home Dvr service-$3
Showtime Unlimited/Starz Superpak credit of $24(making it free)
New Customer Rebate credit of $29(as long as you do your rebate online and provide an email address before install)
and as per the advertisements that you have as well as the website for D* IF you do auto billing there is a $10 free HD credit added to your account..
Total: $49.99/month plus taxes...

Now you mentioned that you have a flyer for choice xtra at $29.99/month..We do offer that when you call on that phone number listed..That is what unlocks your credits. Sometimes we do have teh ability to add that $5 credit to an order. I only do it if the customer balks at the initial price and is relucant(or if they are supposed to have it and something is preventing it from auto adding it.) But we are restricted by what they system lets us do..
I do know with AT*T if you have internet/phone you can get up to a $15/month discount off your bill for bundling your service so that would explain some of the pricing discrepancy, but like I said AT*T makes headaches for the customers AND the D* staff as we have to put up with the stuff they tell you which like I said usually isn't true(you should of seen it at NFL Ticket time OMG!)...
I do hope the issue gets resolved though


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*I will post all my bills here to let everyone know what I'm being charged and take up my discrepencies with AT&T from here forth.*

Isn't that punishing the forum members rather than the perp [Presumptively, AT&T]??
In other words, why would you want to post all your bills here?


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

trainman said:


> I switched from DSL to Time Warner for Internet earlier this year. The installer told me he'd probably be a DirecTV subscriber if he didn't get Time Warner for free.


I use to have a tenant who worked for Time-Warner cable and got all their services free as an employee benefit. Yet he also paid for DirecTV because the HD was so much better.


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm posting my bill here just to let you know. Not sure what Laxguy meant by punishing people here, that is not my intent. Sure this is AT&T's fault but I still want to finish my story. Anyway my bill is all messed up. 

DirecTV charged my credit card $50.82
AT&T's Bill -
Plans & services $45.60
Long Distance $15.77
DirecTV $70.99
Internet $38.00

Total AT&T $170.36
+ DirecTV $50.82

Grand Total = $221.18

And this is my $91.94 bundle + $5 second TV + $3 all room DVR. I've also discovered banging my head on the wall hasn't helped, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

After looking at my DirecTV bill further it looks like they charged me the $50.82 for the 2nd month? Its states a previous balance of $70.99, then charges for the 2nd month. I have no summary listed for the first month just one line of "previous balance". I show a credit of $70.99 from AT&T. Either way after one month I have a grand total of $221.18. Perhaps next month I will see the $50.82 off the AT&T bill. Anyway I'll have to call AT&T tomorrow as this still isn't even close to what I signed up for.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

rich584 said:


> As for the telephone, OOMA is the best solution for getting out of landline payments I've found.
> Rich


What is OOMA????


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Blankman2k5 said:


> What is OOMA????


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ooma


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Blankman2k5 said:


> What is OOMA????


Simply put, it's the best phone option available. The box itself can usually be found on some site (try Costco) for $199. That's really all you need. No more phone bills and the sound quality is easily the equal of any landline. For an extra $119 a year, you can get all the bells and whistles. One of those is the "blacklist" that cuts off any unwanted calls. Once you get a call from someone you don't ever want to hear from again, you just go to the OOMA website and put the number in the Blacklist option and when they call again they get a messages that says, "This phone has been disconnected". Much better than the government's "do not call list". Lots of other options too. If the Net goes down for some reason, the box defaults to your cell phone.

We were paying about $900 a year for our landline. That's a lot of money to save every year.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> When OOMA first came out I considered it, but was a bit concerned about longevity of the company. There really weren't any retailers selling it back then. Since they were fairly new, I was concerned about investing $250 and then they go defunct. Now, players like Amazon and Costco are selling it for $199, so it makes me think it should be around long term. One question though. I know there is no monthlies, but I read there is a monthly tax. What does that cost you?


I read those stories too. No tax.



> I went with a Magic Jack, mainly due to upfront cost, portability and risk. The sound quality isn't always up to par, but usually is. And it was only $39.95 for the first year and $19.95 each year there after. Although with this option, you have to have a laptop or PC running to use it. I know with OOMA, you only need to have your internet up, no PC running.


I considered the Magic Jack and opted for the OOMA. Not sorry.



> I kept my AT&T line, but dropped my unlimited long distance. I like the fact that I don't have to worry about losing service if the internet goes down or the power goes out.


No worries there, if the Net goes down, the OOMA service defaults to my cell phone. I even have it ringing on both my cell phone and my house phones (it works with any phone) at the same time.



> To keep me as a customer, AT&T lowered my monthly for both phone and DSL, plus they give me a monthly credit. So my AT&T phone service went from $57 to $24/mo (and DSL from $39 to $25, since I kept phone service). Its still $288/yr for phone service (including taxes), but after subtracting my DSL savings of $14/mo for keeping phone service, it nets out to $120/yr. That's way lower then the $900 you were paying.


I had Verizon for my landline and AT&T for long distance. Believe me, it was around $900 a year. I use a cable modem that gives me terrific Internet service.

Rich


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Simply put, it's the best phone option available. The box itself can usually be found on some site (try Costco) for $199. That's really all you need. No more phone bills and the sound quality is easily the equal of any landline. For an extra $119 a year, you can get all the bells and whistles. One of those is the "blacklist" that cuts off any unwanted calls. Once you get a call from someone you don't ever want to hear from again, you just go to the OOMA website and put the number in the Blacklist option and when they call again they get a messages that says, "This phone has been disconnected". Much better than the government's "do not call list". Lots of other options too. If the Net goes down for some reason, the box defaults to your cell phone.
> 
> We were paying about $900 a year for our landline. That's a lot of money to save every year.
> 
> Rich


When OOMA first came out I considered it, but was a bit concerned about longevity of the company. There really weren't any retailers selling it back then. Since they were fairly new, I was concerned about investing $250 and then they go defunct. Now, players like Amazon and Costco are selling it for $199, so it makes me think it should be around long term. One question though. I know there is no monthlies, but I read there is a monthly tax. What does that cost you?

I went with a Magic Jack, mainly due to upfront cost, portability and risk. The sound quality isn't always up to par, but usually is. And it was only $39.95 for the first year and $19.95 each year there after. Although with this option, you have to have a laptop or PC running to use it. I know with OOMA, you only need to have your internet up, no PC running.

I kept my AT&T line, but dropped my unlimited long distance. I like the fact that I don't have to worry about losing service if the internet goes down or the power goes out. To keep me as a customer, AT&T lowered my monthly for both phone and DSL, plus they give me a monthly credit. So my AT&T phone service went from $57 to $24/mo (and DSL from $39 to $25, since I kept phone service). Its still $288/yr for phone service (including taxes), but after subtracting my DSL savings of $14/mo for keeping phone service, it nets out to $120/yr. That's way lower then the $900 you were paying, but I guess I was paying close to $700 at one time.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I read those stories too. No tax.
> 
> I considered the Magic Jack and opted for the OOMA. Not sorry.
> 
> ...


Believe me, if AT&T didn't lower my bill, I may have gone the OOMA route. I think its the best alternative to a potts line. I wouldn't recommend anyone dropping AT&T or Verizon and just using Magic Jack. It's not reliable enough for that.

On the internet going down, I was referring to not being able to call out. I may be over cautious, but it gives me peace of mind knowing that in an emergency involving a power outage, I still have E911 service. Just in case you can't speak, at least they know exactly where you live, if you can dial 911.

On the incoming calls, that is a nice feature that you can forward to your mobile. I have that with the Magic Jack as well, but if I ever switch to OOMA, its good to know it has it as well. When I set up my MJ service, I used a phone number that is local to where I grew up. That way friends and relatives can call me from that city and its a local call for them. And it forwards to my home #.

I can get cable internet here as well for about the same $40 for the first 12 mo's that I was paying AT&T. Not sure what it goes up to after that though. So if I ever go the OOMA route, this would be an option.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I read those stories too. No tax.


I believe that subscribers now have to pay a tax each year. Those that were already subscribed are exempt still.

- Merg


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

Easy way to solve this. Call your credit card company and tell them that there are charges on your card that you did not okay and to stop all future charges.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Believe me, if AT&T didn't lower my bill, I may have gone the OOMA route. I think its the best alternative to a potts line. I wouldn't recommend anyone dropping AT&T or Verizon and just using Magic Jack. It's not reliable enough for that.
> 
> On the internet going down, I was referring to not being able to call out. I may be over cautious, but it gives me peace of mind knowing that in an emergency involving a power outage, I still have E911 service. Just in case you can't speak, at least they know exactly where you live, if you can dial 911.


You can still call out on your cell phone.



> On the incoming calls, that is a nice feature that you can forward to your mobile. I have that with the Magic Jack as well, but if I ever switch to OOMA, its good to know it has it as well. When I set up my MJ service, I used a phone number that is local to where I grew up. That way friends and relatives can call me from that city and its a local call for them. And it forwards to my home #.


Everybody I know has free long distance and that includes Canada and Puerto Rico. For the extra $119 a year, you get a whole lot of bells and whistles.



> I can get cable internet here as well for about the same $40 for the first 12 mo's that I was paying AT&T. Not sure what it goes up to after that though. So if I ever go the OOMA route, this would be an option.


And a good option it is. I have an optional booster on mine and have no Net problems. Fast and easy to use. Downloads are very quick.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I believe that subscribers now have to pay a tax each year. Those that were already subscribed are exempt still.
> 
> - Merg


Perhaps I'm in that group. Don't remember when I got it, but I did read about those taxes at the time. Haven't seen a bill for any tho.

Rich


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

You know, when I don't read the fine print on a contract or do my homework ahead of time on a service that will bound me contractually - I for one, do not go on the internet to ***** to random strangers about how its someone else's fault and how my butt hurts. Just sayin.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Johnnie5000 said:


> You know, when I don't read the fine print on a contract or do my homework ahead of time on a service that will bound me contractually - I for one, do not go on the internet to ***** to random strangers about how its someone else's fault and how my butt hurts. Just sayin.


RIGHT ON!!!

Why do people do it. I guess they want Sympathy.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> RIGHT ON!!!
> 
> Why do people do it. I guess they want Sympathy.


why do people do it?
to warn potencial new customers


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

I did do my homework I asked all the right questions. I was lied to by AT&T. I did not get the aggreement I signed up for. AT&T didn't even give me the services they provide for the price I was told. But I guess its my fault for expecting to get the services I was told for the price I was told. Why should businesses have to stand by what they say and sell. Sorry to have bothered anyone.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I guess the question you need to be asking yourself is was going through AT&T to aquire DirecTV worth all the grief and confusion?


Exactly. Dealing with big company bureaucracy and customer service incompetence and borderline illegal and immoral business practices is bad enough, but bundling two of the worst examples of these kind of companies together increases the complexity geometrically and is just asking for problems. Saving a few bucks per month is not even close to being worth the risk.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TLowder said:


> I did do my homework I asked all the right questions. I was lied to by AT&T.


Precisely why I have Vonage and Comcast internet. AT&T is the most lying group of people I know of. I will never have any of their services (sic).


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> AT&T is the most lying group of people I know of.


Have to agree. Any company that uses the damn Deathstar as their corporate logo is just untrustworthy to begin with.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Johnnie5000 said:


> You know, when I don't read the fine print on a contract or do my homework ahead of time on a service that will bound me contractually - I for one, do not go on the internet to ***** to random strangers about how its someone else's fault and how my butt hurts. Just sayin.


as an installer I have to get 3-4 people a day sign their lease agreement/contract. I can think of 1 guy that sat down at his dining room table and read the entire thing before he signed it. The other 5000 just look at it for about 2 seconds and sign it. some are so busy to even look at it they just scribble on it !!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I research and check out the Fine Print before I have to sign as they can provide you the information beforehand or you come to a website such as DBSTALK.COM and find out the Truth before you sign and ask questions.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Precisely why I have Vonage and Comcast internet. AT&T is the most lying group of people I know of. I will never have any of their services (sic).


Ever deal with Verizon?

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

rich584 said:


> Ever deal with Verizon?
> 
> Rich


Wireless or FIOS? I've got wireless with them and have never had any issues. Their wireless is ranked #1 in Consumer Reports. What kind of issues have you had with them, if any?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wireless or FIOS? I've got wireless with them and have never had any issues. Their wireless is ranked #1 in Consumer Reports. What kind of issues have you had with them, if any?


Identical experience here.

Then again...I believe Rich might be referring to something else.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wireless or FIOS? I've got wireless with them and have never had any issues. Their wireless is ranked #1 in Consumer Reports. What kind of issues have you had with them, if any?


Cold day in hell that I ever get Verizon again. Talk about lying bastards... I called them to cancel and was told over the phone that I am no longer in contract and no money is owed. 1 week later I get a bill for almost $200 for early termination. It turns out there are two dates, one for contract and one for owing money. They CONVENIENTLY looked at the wrong one.

NEVER AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wireless or FIOS? I've got wireless with them and have never had any issues. Their wireless is ranked #1 in Consumer Reports. What kind of issues have you had with them, if any?


Cell phones. Bought an LG a couple years ago that was supposedly an upgraded model from the one I had previously owned. Went thru three of them in two years. Very poor support from the store I bought it at. Just kept replacing it and every one of them did the same thing. Got no satisfaction from calling the 611 number either.

In the store a woman came out and told me the phone wasn't supposed to work the way I said it should. Told me she had been working tech support for seven years and I was wrong. Dead wrong. The issue was that the phone wouldn't respond to voice commands unless it was in a totally silent place. The two previous LGs I had in the same series worked almost every time no matter where I was. I showed her what I wanted to do, which was say "Call Charlie" and expected the phone to call Charlie. Doesn't work that way, never heard of such a thing in seven years of working tech support, was the answer I got.

Ended up taking her to a quiet area and telling the phone to "Call Charlie" and it did it correctly several times. "How could that be?", she asked me. Did you ever read the manual? Got told that in her seven years in tech support she had read every manual. Ended up thanking her for her time and leaving.

While I'm talking about someone using the years that they've been doing a job to prove their expertise in that job, let me get this off my chest. I don't care about how long someone's been doing the same job, I care about how competent they are. Here's an example: A few years ago, I bought my wife a spiffy Pontiac G6. I was hesitant to buy it because it had a many paneled sun roof that looked like it could be a problem and was a brand new feature on the cars.

She wanted it, so I bought it. That roof rattled constantly from day one. I kept bringing it back and the service department kept telling me it was fixed. Never fixed. And the worst rattle was by my left ear. Terribly distracting while driving. The service manager told me he wasn't gonna do any more work on it. OK, off to the lawyer. As soon as the dealer got a notice of the lawsuit, they brought an "expert" in from Detroit. I told him what had been going on. He told me that he was an expert mechanic and had an engineering degree. Went on to assure me that it would be quickly fixed and kept telling me what an "expert" he was. When he finally came up for air, I told him that I was a mechanic too and had supervised and managed many mechanics in many crafts and had not seen one that could use a screwdriver or turn a wrench with his mouth. Asked him to just get the car fixed and I'd drop the lawsuit. I get a call that afternoon telling me that the car is fixed. Went to pick it up and the "expert" was on his way back to Detroit. Got half way out of the parking lot and the rattle started right up. Expert my butt! The lawsuit stayed in place and I won.

I've been seeing posts by folks who have proclaimed themselves "experts" in certain fields. I realize that the forum is not where anyone can prove that they are truly experts, but I have to look askance at every one of those proclamations. It simply doesn't matter how many years you've been doing a job, it's how well you do the job that counts. I wouldn't hire an electrician without testing him thoroughly, no matter what he told me. In my many years of managing baseball teams, I had a lot of guys spend the winter telling me how good they were and as soon as most of them picked up a glove, I knew they weren't gonna make the team. Never saw a shortstop throw someone out at first by using his mouth.

How's that for a rant?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Identical experience here.
> 
> Then again...I believe Rich might be referring to something else.


Their wireless network is the best of all the providers, I think. My wife has AT&T for her IPhone and that network is terrible, just a Consumer Reports stated in a recent issue. We have people come in our home with Sprint, T-Mobile, Nextel, etc. and none of them get the reception we do with Verizon's network. But the support from the stores and the phone support are way worse than D*'s support. My wife travels all over the world on business trips and before she was given the IPhone, she used an LG from Verizon and the only dead spot she found was the Raleigh-Durham area, which Verizon has marked on their map as a dead zone, for whatever reason.

But their customer support is really poor and their accounting department is amazingly bad. A couple years ago we upgraded all our cell phones using my wife's name on the account. A couple weeks later I got a letter stating that I had a $50 (not sure of the exact amount, but read on and you'll see why I used $50) balance on my account and they wanted to send me a check for that amount. I called them up and told them that I have never had an account with them, it had always been in my wife's name. Nope, I was wrong and a check would be forthcoming. Told them not to do that and they agreed not to send me a check. This went on for quite a while. Kept refusing the check and one fine day I got a call and was told that I didn't have an account with them and would not receive a check. Fine.

Went and bought a couple Droids for my son and I a few weeks ago. During the transaction, the salesman told me I had a $50 credit on MY account and that he'd apply it to the purchase of the Droids. I gave up and told him to do it. I'm expecting a letter one of these days telling me that I never had a credit on my non-existent account and would be charged for that $50.

I could go on and on, but you must be getting my point. Great network, poor support and a really poor accounting department.

But, I'm pretty happy with my Droid! And I've learned how to make it "Call Charlie" when I use the voice command, which I was assured I couldn't do on the Droid. And we think we've got it bad with our support? Compared to Verizon, D*'s support is a bright shining example of good steady support.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom_S said:


> Cold day in hell that I ever get Verizon again. Talk about lying bastards... I called them to cancel and was told over the phone that I am no longer in contract and no money is owed. 1 week later I get a bill for almost $200 for early termination. It turns out there are two dates, one for contract and one for owing money. They CONVENIENTLY looked at the wrong one.
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!!!!


You should enjoy my last two ranting posts. I wouldn't have gone back to Verizon, but my car has OnStar and the only carrier that I can use on that phone is Verizon. Trapped again.

Rich


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

TLowder said:


> I did do my homework I asked all the right questions. I was lied to by AT&T. I did not get the aggreement I signed up for. AT&T didn't even give me the services they provide for the price I was told. But I guess its my fault for expecting to get the services I was told for the price I was told. Why should businesses have to stand by what they say and sell. Sorry to have bothered anyone.


I don't know about AT&T's mobile phone service, but I have AT&T DSL and home phone service. The phone service is more reliable then the digital phone service I had with TW cable. Although my DSL bounces about every other day, but at least it doesn't go out for hours like cable did.

Last year, when I called them about the high cost, they offered me an option that cut my bill almost in half to keep me as a customer. Part of the savings was dropping unlimited long distance. Although, I was already planning to do that. And they gave me exactly what they promised. In addition, I get a bundle discount I on my DIRECTV bill by having their internet/phone service. So overall I'm happy with the service they provide.


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

richierich said:


> I research and check out the Fine Print before I have to sign as they can provide you the information beforehand or you come to a website such as DBSTALK.COM and find out the Truth before you sign and ask questions.


Exactly!!! Don't blame the company for your inability to read the legal document you are agreeing to. Regardless of what AT&T told you, you agreed to exactly what you are getting.


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

I still believe a persons word is worth something, and its a shame that in that I am wrong. It isn't my inability to read a contract. I tend to trust what most people tell me and I won't change that. The list of people I can't trust just gets a little bigger.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

rich584 said:


> You should enjoy my last two ranting posts. I wouldn't have gone back to Verizon, but my car has OnStar and the only carrier that I can use on that phone is Verizon. Trapped again.
> 
> Rich


I probably would never go back with them after my issues with CS. Where I live Verizon and AT&T both suck so that's a wash. I can say that in the last year AT&T has been very nice to me, I guess with 2 iphones they wanted to keep me, I have gotten a few freebies(including a microcell for the house so I have cell coverage there for the first time ever) and a couple hundred off and was allowed to upgrade 6 months early.

IMO both networks suck, at least in SE New York, but I guess YMMV.


----------



## Serra (Jan 8, 2011)

I have very little trust when it comes to AT&T. They shafted me left and right when I was a cell customer and a land line phone customer. I mean not just a little, I mean hard!

My absolute hate for AT&T manifested itself when they sent one of their drones to my door to disturb me. I basically told the lady that there isn't anything she could say that wouldn't make me tell her to screw off. She then proceeded to tell me that I could tell Comcast to go screw themselves... which got my attention. Comcast had been selling me 8mb cable Internet that was really about 1.5mb that that was pissing me off. Comcast's CS drones told me it was something wrong on my end, not their cable internet that was the problem. 

AT&T told me I could get 18mb Internet for half Comcast's price. I told her she was obviously trying to deceive me and I told her to come back in 24 hours so I could prove it. Oddly, everything she said turned out to be true. I couldn't believe it.

I signed up for AT&T Internet about 2 years ago and AT&T has be wonderful. I took Comcast's crap back to their office and handed it over to their CS person and just smiled. So, after hating AT&T for YEARS, I'm actually very happy with them now. Of course, I'm actually still very happy with DTV, expect that I don't get BBCA in HD... that is simmering right now...


----------



## cynthia02 (Sep 5, 2011)

ok well I work for a sales rep for directv--TPR...i nkow all the details...basically...directv doesnt give a sh*t who sold you what or what they said...they will never care...even if you threaten to cancel at this pt it means they'll end up stealing 480 from you adn so they could care less...the only time they appease you is if youre out of contract and threatening to cancel then they throw you with lots of bonuses and crap and most of it is lies...directv is a scam company...theyre about screwing over the consumer...your best bet wud be to get a standard receiver if u can but doubt you can and nix the HD...or do ABP and just get it free...do a customer referral bonus and you'll get 10.00 off..printing out info wont matter to them...they just don't care...they have so many bogus crazy rules just to screw people over...so if you dont read teh fine print then oh well...they fake people out with the rebates which sales reps forget to tell people so that they end up paying a larger amt for the cable...its all a scam...just dont join this company and last note..do NOT give your CC to them...replace it with a reloadable card---they WILL take your money out of your account...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You joined just to post in an 8 month old thread?


----------



## jfntwo (Aug 20, 2011)

cynthia02 said:


> ok well I work for a sales rep for directv--TPR...i nkow all the details...basically...directv doesnt give a sh*t who sold you what or what they said...they will never care...even if you threaten to cancel at this pt it means they'll end up stealing 480 from you adn so they could care less...the only time they appease you is if youre out of contract and threatening to cancel then they throw you with lots of bonuses and crap and most of it is lies...directv is a scam company...theyre about screwing over the consumer...your best bet wud be to get a standard receiver if u can but doubt you can and nix the HD...or do ABP and just get it free...do a customer referral bonus and you'll get 10.00 off..printing out info wont matter to them...they just don't care...they have so many bogus crazy rules just to screw people over...so if you dont read teh fine print then oh well...they fake people out with the rebates which sales reps forget to tell people so that they end up paying a larger amt for the cable...its all a scam...just dont join this company and last note..do NOT give your CC to them...replace it with a reloadable card---they WILL take your money out of your account...


I absolutely love this stream of consciousness approach to posting, not to mention spelling errors galore. Periods and commas are a part of the English language for a reason. One question, you sound very much like an angry ex-girlfriend whom was incredibly wronged in a bad relationship, did D* or someone that works for D* break your heart, cheat on you, or leave you for a younger prettier subscriber?

I have got to know where all the anger stems from. And a re-loadable card, really. Do people use those? Responding to an 8 month old post just seems so angry and redundant. But hey, I'm happy with my recent reunion with D* and hope we live together happily ever after!


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

Probably a little drunk or angry while posting, but it agrees with my situation. The installer told me I would get the package I was told, while I was signing the contract. And it goes to show they (AT&T and others) will tell you anything to keep your bussiness. I was SO ready to switch to cable when I called them. Especialy for the faster internet (where I live). None the less, I can't wait for my 2yr contract to run up. I have X's on my wall, counting the days down. It was literaly hours after the install I realized I was lied to and stuck in their contract. Had I bought directly from DirecTV, and was told correctly, this post would never exist. I would just like to be told the truth. Even though it was AT&T who lied to me, it doesn't matter, THEY SELL their product, therefore they should know what they sell. And not misslead customers ready to drop them.


----------



## TLowder (Nov 27, 2010)

BTW, I meant, I agree with Cynthia. And maybe she was a little drunk or angry while posting. Either way I agree. No offese Cynthia, on the drunk or angy part. I just base this on the other responses.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> You joined just to post in an 8 month old thread?


Questionable huh?

No kidding.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Why am I still reading this thread...:eek2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It seems this thread is on a road to nowhere so I'm closing it.

Mike


----------

